# Sticky  Rules of the African Forum



## SE9

Below is a set of rules that you should follow whilst you are here. Please understand that by participating in this forum you are bound by these rules. Any feedback is welcome, please submit via PM. Please respect your fellow members, as it is this cooperation among so many that allows SkyscraperCity to thrive:


*I. Basic rules*

1. Content of posts
2. Reporting posts
3. Relationship with moderators
4. Relationship with other users
5. Deleted posts and closed threads
6. Infractions/brigs/bans and how to contest them
7. Multiple accounts

*II. Other important rules*

1. Privacy
2. Personal threats
3. Private messages system abuse
4. Opening negative threads about other countries
5. Tags

*III. Technical rules*

1. Image size
2. Signatures
3. Avatars
4. Quoting

*IV. Sourcing content*

1. Giving credit
2. Choosing sources

*V. Special Rules*

1. Number of Infractions

*VI. Final rules*

1. Adherence to rules
2. Unforeseen situations





_____________________________________________________________



I. *Basic Rules*​


1. Content of Posts

a) *Responsibility*
Users are responsible for the content of their posts.

b) *Prohibited items*
The following shall not be tolerated:

- *Rude behaviour* | including insulting other members or excessive swearing

- *Discrimination* | such as making racist, homophobic, xenophobic or any other chauvinist remarks

- *Incitement* | making provocative posts with intention of creating flame wars

- *Religious discrimination* | attacking religions, including antisemitic remarks

- *Multiple threads on one topic* | creating multiple threads/posts on the same subject

- *Advertising* | advertising without a prior approval of moderation

- *Celebrating Death* | celebrating the death of a civilian no matter what their nationality or creed

- *Death Wishes/Threats* | wishing people's death and death threats

- *Graphic Content* | posting graphic or pornographic images, even if only linked to another forum

- *Multiple Accounts* | creating multiple accounts including creating accounts to present yourself with a different nationality in order to start flame wars

- *Racially themed posting* | the continued posting on topics pertaining to race

- *Hacking/Illegal activity* | posting links to illegal content or proposing hacking activity

- *Revisionism/Relativism* | creating posts that relativise history or are revisionist in nature

c) *Political Content*
Political content is allowed but users should expect it to be more strictly moderated.

d) *Sad events*
Users should show respect for sad events, for example it is not decent to start arguing or joking on events like extermination camps.

e) *Allow time for reflection before posting*
Users should double-check their posts before posting. They should be guided by a few simple questions - Am I answering to a troll? Is my post clear? Is there no place for ambiguity? Did I read this thread before posting?

f) *Language*
The working language of The Oasis is English. This is the language of all international subforums of Skyscrapercity.


2. Reporting of Posts

- *Reporting Posts*
If you find the content of a post questionable, please report it by clicking the 'report' icon:










3. Relationship with Moderators

a) *Confrontation*
Please direct your queries, comments and requests to the moderation staff via Personal Message. 
Confrontational threads or posts made for this purpose will be removed and result in an infraction

b) *It is strictly forbidden to get confrontational with a moderator*
Issues must be handled through personal message.


4. Relationship with other users

- *Ethos of forum participation*
Users should have an open mind with different opinions, especially on moral issues. If you have seen a post by another user whose opinion is unpleasant for you, then try to prove him wrong through arguments, not arguing. You should under no circumstances resort to insulting other members.


5. Deleted posts and closed threads

a) *Deletion of Posts*
Moderators delete posts with a reason, thus reposting a deleted post can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your post was deleted.

b) *Closure of Threads*
Moderators close threads with a reason, thus recreating closed threads or creating a thread about the closed thread can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your thread was closed.


6. Infractions/Brigs/Bans

a) *Types of restriction*
There are three types of restrictions - infractions (including warnings), brigs and bans. If you, or your friend have received one of these disciplinary measures you can seek further information from the moderators through a private message.

b) *Threads on banned member(s)*
Creating a thread about a banned member and moderator bashing is not allowed. Such threads will be deleted on sight and recreating a second thread will get you brigged.

c) *Restriction of access*
Moderators reserve the right to restrict your access to certain parts of the forum.


7. Multiple accounts

a) *Multiple accounts*
Operating multiple accounts are not allowed. Re-registering following a brig or ban is prohibited

b) *Re-registering during a ban*
Re-registering during the brig or following a permanent ban is not allowed.


8. 'Best Effort' Moderation

The moderation is done on a “best effort” basis. The moderators and admins of SkyscraperCity are volunteers that provide a service in their spare time. Because of this, it’s unreasonable to expect them to be online at all times, always reply to your messages as soon as they receive them, be able to help with a forum issue, moderate a thread as soon as you need, check all ongoing discussions every day or spot each breach of forum rules.

Try to keep this in mind before accusing a moderator or admin of turning a blind eye or ignoring your requests.


_____________________________________________________________



II. *Other Important Rules*​

1. Privacy

All users are due privacy. Do not disclose any personal information without prior consent.


2. Personal threads

Personal threats against other users are strictly forbidden. This will result in an immediate ban from the forums.


3. Private Message Abuse

All users are due privacy. Do not disclose any personal information without prior consent.


4. Discouraged Topics

There are certain topics that are discouraged on these forums. This includes (but is not limited to) threads based on race, 'Eritrea v Ethiopia' topics and 'Kenya v Tanzania' topics. Repeated instances of opening negative threads about a group, city or country (especially a rival) will be considered trolling.


5. Tags

Do not abuse the thread tagging system.



_____________________________________________________________



III. *Technical Rules*​

1. Photo sizes

Moderators reserve the right to remove or resize excessively large photos.


2. Signatures

Excessively long signatures are not allowed on Skyscrapercity. Quotes are not allowed.


3. Avatars

Excessively profane or politically charged avatars are not allowed.


4. Quoting images

Do not excessively quote multiple images. Remove the IMG tags and use the links as reference.



_____________________________________________________________



IV. *Sourcing content*​

1. Giving Credit

a) *Articles*
When posting an article, a direct link to the article must be provided. Posts that fail to do this will be deleted

b) *Images*
All images should be credited with a source.

c) *Non-news sources*
Literature, journals (etc) may be subject to copyright, so only post excerpts


2. Choosing Sources

a) *One sided sources*
Be very careful of the source you are using. Articles from one-sided media outlets such as Fox News, Pravda, Press TV Iran (etc) require special attention

b) *Extremist literature*
Using extremist literature of any nature from any group shall not be tolerated.

_____________________________________________________________



V. *Special rules*​

1. Number of Infractions

If you collect three active infraction points you will be brigged for three days. If you collect more than 10 infraction points in total you may be permanently banned for any future failure to comply with the rules.


_____________________________________________________________



VI. *Final rules*​

1. Adherence to rules

a) *Violation of rules*
Violating any of these rules may result in deletion of offending material. If you fail to comply with forum rules, you will be first brigged, then banned permanently.

b) *Persistent or serious violation*
Serious violation of rules will lead to an immediate banning.

c) *Private Property*
This forum and its server are private property. You're here only because you're invited to be here. We can revoke that invitation at any time for any reason, or no reason at all.


2. Unforeseen situations

The moderation team reserves the right to act in any other situation not foreseen by the above mentioned rules where it deems appropriate.


----------

